# NZ Immigration



## rasikaw

Hi,
I applied for NZ PR last month online EOI. Still it shows status as 'Submitted'. I don't know whether it's selected to pool or not. How do I know if it is select to pool or if they processing it? I am little uncertain whether it is lodge or accepted by the NZI?


----------



## escapedtonz

rasikaw said:


> Hi,
> I applied for NZ PR last month online EOI. Still it shows status as 'Submitted'. I don't know whether it's selected to pool or not. How do I know if it is select to pool or if they processing it? I am little uncertain whether it is lodge or accepted by the NZI?


Hi,
I think submitted means your EOI has been received and has been preliminary checked and placed in the pool.

If it gets pulled out of the pool then I think the status will change to selected.
This is when the EOI is properly checked for the points claimed and as such this is the time when there's a possibility that if there is an error with the points claimed, Immigration can reduce the score which could cause the EOI to be thrown back into the pool and the status can change back to submitted.
No harm in checking with INZ though as I wouldn't assume I'm right.
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## zulfi

Salam to all, 
I hv prepared EOI but i got 135 points, will it select from POOL even i dont hv any job offer? furthermore, I am IT professional and got bonus points. Advice plz


----------



## topcat83

zulfi said:


> Salam to all,
> I hv prepared EOI but i got 135 points, will it select from POOL even i dont hv any job offer? furthermore, I am IT professional and got bonus points. Advice plz


Hi there
Not impossible, but unlikely. 
You can see from the latest fortnightly selection that they have only selected applicants with over 140 points, or 100 points and a job offer.
This has been reasonably consistent for a while now.

EOI 23 January 2013


----------



## rasikaw

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> I think submitted means your EOI has been received and has been preliminary checked and placed in the pool.
> 
> If it gets pulled out of the pool then I think the status will change to selected.
> This is when the EOI is properly checked for the points claimed and as such this is the time when there's a possibility that if there is an error with the points claimed, Immigration can reduce the score which could cause the EOI to be thrown back into the pool and the status can change back to submitted.
> No harm in checking with INZ though as I wouldn't assume I'm right.
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks for you comment. This mean, it already in the pool and preliminary checking is in progress? right. If an error and reduce the points, how do we come to know that they reduce the claim points? Are they sending a mail to us? 
Do they select all the category points that are in the pool? I mean 100-1200 and 120-135 and above all 135. All the points above 140 will select automatically right.


----------



## escapedtonz

rasikaw said:


> Thanks for you comment. This mean, it already in the pool and preliminary checking is in progress? right. If an error and reduce the points, how do we come to know that they reduce the claim points? Are they sending a mail to us?
> Do they select all the category points that are in the pool? I mean 100-1200 and 120-135 and above all 135. All the points above 140 will select automatically right.


Yes, if your EOI status says "submitted" online I expect it has been received and placed in the pool.
I wouldn't worry about your EOI points being reduced until it has been selected - cross that bridge if it happens !

How many points did you claim on your EOI ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rasikaw

escapedtonz said:


> Yes, if your EOI status says "submitted" online I expect it has been received and placed in the pool.
> I wouldn't worry about your EOI points being reduced until it has been selected - cross that bridge if it happens !
> 
> How many points did you claim on your EOI ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Actually I am clamming 120 points. Hope that it would be it. no deduction to the points. I have studied their and finish my graduate work permit 1 years as well. Now I am back to my home country. They selected last month around 120 - 140 points. From January onwards they have been in consistence of selecting 140 or above and with job offers. I can get any job offers from out of NZ. This is a big problem for us to collect some other bonus points. 
Anyway thank you for your comments. if any refresh good news, let us know

Thank you..


----------



## escapedtonz

rasikaw said:


> Actually I am clamming 120 points. Hope that it would be it. no deduction to the points. I have studied their and finish my graduate work permit 1 years as well. Now I am back to my home country. They selected last month around 120 - 140 points. From January onwards they have been in consistence of selecting 140 or above and with job offers. I can get any job offers from out of NZ. This is a big problem for us to collect some other bonus points.
> Anyway thank you for your comments. if any refresh good news, let us know
> 
> Thank you..


Hi,
Seems you've been doing your research on the EOI selections.
Unfortunately - at the moment you have very little chance of your EOI being selected with 120 points.
I'd look to see how you can increase the score to give yourself a better chance.
Good Luck

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## friction

*No hope for 135ers*

I have applied in Jan first week. I had 135 points without any job offer and had claimed additional points for being in the absolute skill shortage list. My status shows it is submitted. Having looked at the last 2 selections, it is unlikely to choose anyone under 140 without job offers.


----------



## Krazyspence

Hi Friction, I wouldn't get too negative about it, I got selected last year with 130 points before any job offer etc.. So it can happen out of the blue!


----------



## civicblade

My EOI was selection for ITA in Nov 2012 and I had 130 points without a job offer. I am a mechanical engineer with 11 years of experience. 

I am waiting for the result of a job interview and will submit ITA once I have a job offer. The employment market in New Zealand is much smaller then Australia and I wouldn't want to take the risk to move without a job. 

I have submitted my application for PR in Australia and is waiting for a case officer to be assigend. Who knows.. I may end up with two PR visa grant and maybe me and my family will validate the visa from both New Zealand and Australia. 

We may stay two years in each country and decide where to finally settle down after that. New Zealand has two things going in its favour, my home currency is on par with NZD and this makes my savings go a longer way and the property prices are lower than comparable major cities in Australia (but the leaky house problem makes any new home buyer wary of the real value of NZ homes).


----------



## escapedtonz

civicblade said:


> My EOI was selection for ITA in Nov 2012 and I had 130 points without a job offer. I am a mechanical engineer with 11 years of experience.
> 
> I am waiting for the result of a job interview and will submit ITA once I have a job offer. The employment market in New Zealand is much smaller then Australia and I wouldn't want to take the risk to move without a job.
> 
> I have submitted my application for PR in Australia and is waiting for a case officer to be assigend. Who knows.. I may end up with two PR visa grant and maybe me and my family will validate the visa from both New Zealand and Australia.
> 
> We may stay two years in each country and decide where to finally settle down after that. New Zealand has two things going in its favour, my home currency is on par with NZD and this makes my savings go a longer way and the property prices are lower than comparable major cities in Australia (but the leaky house problem makes any new home buyer wary of the real value of NZ homes).


Congratulations on receiving the ITA for NZ.
Just a question...... How long have you got before Immigration NZ receive your formal application after they have given you ITA. Isn't it 6 months ?
Just making sure you're aware that the ITA runs out if you don't apply within the timeframe and if you miss it you have to go through the EOI process again.

Also, why are you considering applying for PR in NZ if you are already going through the process of PR for Oz ?
If you gain that PR in Oz you are automatically considered a Resident of NZ and can use that visa to come here without even entering Oz so I'm led to beleive.


----------



## civicblade

This is the reason why I am applying for permanent residency in both Australia and New Zealand. 

Quote from _[rival website address deleted]_ website:
<Australian Permanent Residents-New Zealand

Australian permanent residents with a valid re-entry visa for Australia may be admitted to New Zealand on arrival as New Zealand residents.

At a simple level, it means that Australian permanent residents may visit New Zealand without a visa, even if of a nationality that would usually require a visa. It also means that it is possible for Australian permanent residents to move to New Zealand.

Risks of living in New Zealand as an Australian Permanent Resident 
Time spent in New Zealand does not count for the purposes of Australian citizenship or Australian Resident Return Visas
Hence, if you do not ultimately qualify for New Zealand citizenship or a New Zealand Returning Resident Visa, you may be left with no status in either Australia or New Zealand.
In particular, re-admission to New Zealand requires either a valid re-entry facility on your Australian visa, or a New Zealand returning resident visa.
There is no clear basis to obtain a New Zealand returning resident visa New Zealand Immigration Service
The time to get New Zealand citizenship is 5 years (and time in Australia does not count).
Even as a New Zealand citizen, your rights in Australia would be less than those a permanent resident in Australia. See New_Zealanders_Rights_in_Australia
As a New Zealand permanent resident, you have no special rights to re-enter Australia once you have lost your Australian resident status.

Additionally, if your Australian permanent resident visa has conditions (some business and state/employer nominated visas), living in New Zealand may lead to these conditions not being met.

Alternative Option 
The safest alternative is to get Australian citizenship before you think about moving to New Zealand.
Australian citizens have the right to live and work in New Zealand. It is less likely that the rights of Australian citizens will be restricted in future, compared to Australian permanent residents.
Australian citizens living in New Zealand for 5 years may apply for NZ citizenship and have dual citizenship.>>End Quote


----------



## civicblade

After checking Immigration New Zealand website, applying for PR in both Australia and New Zealand may not be necessary. 

Since New Zealand's PR application process takes much longer than Australia's, I will go for Australia PR only. Even if I secure a job in New Zealand, I can move to New Zealand as a resident (using Australia PR) and stay for 2 continuous years in New Zealand and be eligible for permanent residency in New Zealand.

Quote from Immigration New Zealand's website:
<Can Australians get a New Zealand Permanent Resident Visa?


Australian citizens and permanent residents may qualify for a Permanent Resident Visa (PRV) provided they have held a Resident Visa continuously for more than 24 months, and have met the PRV criteria.

However, Resident Visas held by Australians expire upon exit from New Zealand, so travelling in and out of New zealand can affect the requirement that the Resident Visa must be held for two years continuously.

If an Australian citizen or permanent resident is in New Zealand on a Resident visa and wishes apply for a permanent resident visa in the future, they should make an application for a Variation of Travel Conditions (VOTC) if they wish to travel in the meantime.> Unquote.

http://www.dol.govt.nz/immigration/knowledgebase/item/5323


----------



## vikz_au

*** Edited to remove duplicate post - you only need to ask the question once. Duplicate posts just clog up the forum***


----------



## topcat83

civicblade said:


> This is the reason why I am applying for permanent residency in both Australia and New Zealand.
> 
> Quote from _[rival website address deleted]_ website:.........................>>End Quote


I've deleted the website address because it is against forum rules.

However, I'd re-iterate what we've said in http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ne...zealand/141126-remember-check-your-facts.html

All contributors to these forums give their opinion - and you cannot guarantee that it is always relevant to your situation, or correct.

_ALWAYS_ get your facts checked through NZ Immigration or a reputable, registered immigration agent.


----------



## ian.thomas

Hi guys,

Can I use my ACS Skill Assessment for NZ.

I have applied for Analyst Programmer skill assessment for Australia.

Please advise


----------



## salvaji

Hello All, Just like to ask of average time the process takes once CO is assigned, I am in New Delhi branch, INdia.


----------



## salvaji

Actually i was asking for Newzealand and i submitted ITS in July 2012 and got CO assigned in February with additional documents received on March 7 as per online status.


----------



## escapedtonz

salvaji said:


> Actually i was asking for Newzealand and i submitted ITS in July 2012 and got CO assigned in February with additional documents received on March 7 as per online status.


Sorry, just to confirm.....
You received ITA and then submitted your application in July 2012 then was informed CO assigned Feb 2013 with additional documents being sent in to Immigration March 13 ?
Which visa type are you applying for and for how many people ?

Regards


----------



## salvaji

escapedtonz said:


> Sorry, just to confirm.....
> You received ITA and then submitted your application in July 2012 then was informed CO assigned Feb 2013 with additional documents being sent in to Immigration March 13 ?
> Which visa type are you applying for and for how many people ?
> 
> Regards


Yes you are right, one correction additional certified copies shows received on march 7th, 2013, though i sent a 10 days prior to that date and its for 4 members, my spouse and 2 kids, one is 2 yrs old and other is 4.5 yrs old.


----------



## escapedtonz

salvaji said:


> Yes you are right, one correction additional certified copies shows received on march 7th, 2013, though i sent a 10 days prior to that date and its for 4 members, my spouse and 2 kids, one is 2 yrs old and other is 4.5 yrs old.


Which visa did you apply for ?
Have you had medicals ? - anything untoward come out of the medicals, any of them being referred to medical assessor ?


----------



## salvaji

I applied for SMC visa, when CO wrote she asked me to submitted all certified copies some which i missed inm original application and also she quoted elelvated cholestrol level. But i took next report it showed normal i had seen the report before sealed and it is fine.


----------



## Ramanathan

how much is your cholesterol level, I will be applying to NZ medicals in 2 weeks time. 
How much did you pay for you and the kids for medicals, please let me know. 
I am from Chennai.


----------



## escapedtonz

salvaji said:


> I applied for SMC visa, when CO wrote she asked me to submitted all certified copies some which i missed inm original application and also she quoted elelvated cholestrol level. But i took next report it showed normal i had seen the report before sealed and it is fine.


Since you've been through everything, handed over all the necessary documents and have addressed the health issue mentioned, so long as you don't get referred to a medical assessor the application shouldn't take that long to process - maybe a few months, but don't take that as a guarantee as every application is different and it all depends how long it takes Immigration to carry out their checks etc


----------



## jsharbuck

Just sharing some info on time frames
EOI selected Sept 2012
ITA Oct 2012
Case Officer assigned Feb 2013. Request for some additional documents provided by mid March
Approval in principal March 2013

Our case officer told us that applications then go through a second review which takes up to 4 to 6 weeks. If no other issues are identified then we will receive further instructions. Hope this helps


----------



## salvaji

jsharbuck said:


> Just sharing some info on time frames
> EOI selected Sept 2012
> ITA Oct 2012
> Case Officer assigned Feb 2013. Request for some additional documents provided by mid March
> Approval in principal March 2013
> 
> Our case officer told us that applications then go through a second review which takes up to 4 to 6 weeks. If no other issues are identified then we will receive further instructions. Hope this helps



I think yous is pretty quick case, smtimes it happens so your are lucky. Congratulations. Somehow mine is taking time.


----------



## salvaji

Ramanathan said:


> how much is your cholesterol level, I will be applying to NZ medicals in 2 weeks time.
> How much did you pay for you and the kids for medicals, please let me know.
> I am from Chennai.


Hello Ramanathan, i had total cholestrol to be 240 which is in higher range as paer standards. But i went to test without enough fasting i.e may be in 7 hrs after dinner. I deally atlest 10 hrs is good. When i took next it came around 170 which is good as per standards anything below 200 is good.


----------



## salvaji

Hope it happens fast, thankyou.


----------



## salvaji

salvaji said:


> Hello Ramanathan, i had total cholestrol to be 240 which is in higher range as paer standards. But i went to test without enough fasting i.e may be in 7 hrs after dinner. I deally atlest 10 hrs is good. When i took next it came around 170 which is good as per standards anything below 200 is good.



, @ramanathan ,it took arouind 10k for all of us.


----------



## Ramanathan

Thanks Salvaji, BTW, where r u from


----------

